

Show HN: BOSO (Best of Stack Overflow) - marcamillion
http://boso.herokuapp.com/

======
gus_massa
Remember that the names of the authors should be linked to the S.O. profiles:
<http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/06/attribution-required/>

~~~
marcamillion
Someone on reddit just pointed that out to me.

Gonna fix that - requires a bit of a schema change, so will take a little
longer than other quick changes.

------
marcamillion
OP Here: I am not much of a designer, so forgive the un-polished UI.

Any, and all feedback, is welcome :)

